# How to hookup a Pioneer CLD-2070



## auyemura (May 31, 2011)

I recently purchased an Onkyo TX-NR509 and am having some difficulty in hooking up my legacy Pioneer CLD-2070 Laser Disk Player. It has the following connections on the rear panel:

A: Optical digital OUTput terminal (Toslink)
B: Video OUT terminal (Pin Jack-RCA)
C: Audio OUT terminals [L/R] (Pin Jack-RCA)
D: Control IN and OUT terminals (Miniature phone jack (for other Pioneer products-NOT USED)
E: Antenna terminal (75 ohm F-type jack)
F: VHF OUT terminal (75 ohm F-type jack)
G: Channel Selector (Ch3/Ch4)

I've connected the Optical digital Output terminal to the Optical (2) TV/CD on the Onkyo. I can play a music CD thru the system in this fashion.

I've tried to connect the Video Out terminal (Pin Jack-RCA) to the Video/Audio - BD/DVD video in, but when I play a laser disk in this setup, there is no sound nor picture. Should I connect the Video Out terminal to the Onkyo Coaxial (1) BD/DVD; or connect the Video Out terminal directly to the TV; or should I abandon the digital outs from the Pioneer and connect the analog audio/video outs to the Onkyo Video/Audio INs?

The TV is a Sony KDL55HX800. My Comcast cable box is HDMI connected to the Onkyo (HDMI 3-CBL/SAT) and
the Onkyo is connect via the HDMI Out to the Sony. 

Any assistance is appreciated. If rear panel diagrams are necessary I can provide.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Let's start with audio. If you can get sound when playing a CD, but not when playing a laserdisc, there is likely a setting in the LD Player that needs to be changed. Can you confirm that this is the case?


----------



## auyemura (May 31, 2011)

I'm backchecking my manual and have noticed a couple of items which might apply to the audio situation. I'll have to test this out later today when I get home. I will report back later. Thanks.


----------



## auyemura (May 31, 2011)

I re-checked my owner’s guide to see if there was a ‘setting’ per your suggestion. Nothing obvious, except the remote does have a button which toggles digital and analog audio from the rear panel output terminals. [The guide does mention that when the power to unit is activated, the player is in auto digital mode.] 

I have the optical cable connected between the Optical Out on the Pioneer and Optical 2 (TV/CD) on the Onkyo. I tried two different laser discs and a cd. The Pioneer displays when digital audio is active and the toggle seems to work OK. Still no sound emanating from the Onkyo. 

I’m beginning to think I was wrong about getting audio prior since I can not duplicate it. I’ll have to try some other setups later.

At the moment, the Onkyo is connected via HDMI OUT to the Sony HDMI 1(ACR). The Comcast cable set is connected via HDMI to the Sony HDMI 4, both on the rear panel of the Sony. I can access the Setup screen via the Onkyo (HDMI 1) and cable TV signals on (HDMI 4). No video is displayed from the laser disk player via any of the front panel buttons or the remote. The Onkyo FM tuner passes signals thru the speaker system.

Does the Digital IN (Optical/Coaxial) pass their signals thru the HDMI OUT or do they pass their signals via another connection (i.e. Component Video Out or Video Audio Monitor OUT). In other words, the current connection between the Onkyo and the Sony is via the HDMI OUT on the Onkyo with no other cables between the two. I’m now wondering if I need additional cables between the Onkyo and the Sony. 

I’m also thinking that I need to connect the Pioneer video out directly to the Sony via either a Coax or RCA Video cable. 

I’m also thinking that the Onkyo only passes signals from the HDMI INs thru the HDMI OUT and since I presently don’t have any other HDMI device connections, nothing but the Onkyo setup is passing thru to the Sony.

By the way, Onkyo support is almost non-existent, while I sent them an email inquiry a week ago, I have not heard back from them as of yet. The first time I emailed them, it took over two weeks to receive a reply, which only partially addressed the question. Too bad their quality of support doesn’t match up the supposed quality of their products. I’m grateful that there is a source such as HTS to access. Thanks!

I'm attaching PDFs of the rear panels of both the Pioneer and the Onkyo for your information.


----------

